# 3D Webdesign



## Draxx (30. Mai 2003)

Tachen Leute,
ich wolte mal fragen wie man so eine "3D" Seite macht. Ich kenne mich mit html und php aus aber bekam noch nie so eine 3D Seite hin. Habs mit photoshop trial und so versucht aber war nichts.

Bitte helft mir mal,
Mfg Draxx


----------



## Avariel (30. Mai 2003)

Hm was verstehst du denn unter '3D-Seite'?
Prinzipiell ist Photoshop für 3D eher ungeeignet, da dürfte 3DMax oder Cinema4D sinnvoller sein.


----------



## Draxx (30. Mai 2003)

http://www.c-cramer.de/ 

so wie hier


----------



## Christoph (30. Mai 2003)

1.) falsches Forum
2.) Bitte verschone uns mit "c-kramer", denn die Fragen bezüglich seiner Grafiken sind alle schon beantwortet worden. =>Cinema 4D Bereich
3.) Bitte versuche deine Frage und deinen Betreff ein bisschen ausführlicher zu verfassen. ("ich wolte mal fragen wie man so eine "3D" Seite macht.")<-- so kennt sich keiner aus.

danke


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (30. Mai 2003)

Naja, so 3D ist das gar nicht  Sind halt nur Grafiken mit einem gewissen Plastischen Effekt - wie sowas geht erfährt man im Photoshop oder den 3D Foren hier auf dem Board. Wenn du "richtige" 3D Seiten basteln willst, gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1) "3-DHTML" z.B:
-> http://www10.brinkster.com/lener/3DTK/3DTK.htm
-> http://www.3dhtml.netzministerium.de/

2) Flash z.B.
-> http://www.illogicz.com/flashmx/3dengine/

3) Adobe Atmospere (plugin required) z.B.
-> http://www.adobe.de/products/atmosphere/main.html
-> http://www.adobe.com/products/atmosphere/worlds/sampleworlds.html

4) VRML z.B:
-> http://www.web3d.org/
-> http://www.vrmlsite.com/resource/anchor.html

ciao


----------



## Draxx (30. Mai 2003)

Naja in denn webmaster bereich gehörst nicht wirklich und ich dachte das das nicht in denn grafik bereich gehört da es ja was mit html oder php zu tun hat und nur zur hälte mit grafik.


----------



## blubber (31. Mai 2003)

c-cramer.de -> faq -> "welche programme verwendet ihr" -> Cinema 4D

wer suchet der findet....


----------

